# Havanese Hat? or Wig?



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Do any of your pups insist on sleeping on your pillow?

Molly is determined to sleep on the pillow... even if your head is there. Silly dog!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

SIlly girl! When Bowie was younger he would cuddle up against my neck...he looked like a wonderful furry scarf!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha! My girls have tried it, but I don't let them claim my pillow! LOL!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

What a pretty girl is sleeping in a funny hat.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOLOL that's priceless!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

*Nothing beats down feathers*

One observation I've made is that Tux gravitates toward any fabric/pillow/bedding that "breathes". This of course, eliminates the ability to be able to utilize lesser expensive materials made specifically for pet purposes. Tux LOVES real down in a bed pillow with 100% cotton or bamboo case. Rather than buying a dog bed, I bought him his own down pillow (standard size) with cotton pillow case. He has a bed sheet right next to the pillow, and next to that is the colder stone tile floor. Depending on the temperature, and his mood, he uses all three. He starts with the sheet, and gravitates to the pillow. In the morning he is on the floor under a bench. My other Hav, would not use her dog bed (fake fabric) but opted for the down pillows on the sofa.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Yes, Loki always wants to be by head either in bed or on the sofa. For bed, I got him his own pillows with his own pillowcases. I put one at the end of the bed and one between us going the long way. It has mostly solved the sleeping on my pillow problem. He likes being higher so he can sleep on his own pillow but still be right by me. He goes to sleep at the end of the bed and then moves up by me during the night. 

He is always by me on the sofa too. Marc took the lovely picture of me reading on the sofa with Loki on the pillow behind my head.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Barbara Levy said:


> Yes, Loki always wants to be by head either in bed or on the sofa. For bed, I got him his own pillows with his own pillowcases. I put one at the end of the bed and one between us going the long way. It has mostly solved the sleeping on my pillow problem. He likes being higher so he can sleep on his own pillow but still be right by me. He goes to sleep at the end of the bed and then moves up by me during the night.
> 
> He is always by me on the sofa too. Marc took the lovely picture of me reading on the sofa with Loki on the pillow behind my head.


That's soooo Havanese!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Cute! Looks like you are having a bad hair day!


----------

